# The memorial urn for Tiny, Toby and my kitty



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Is here, and finished. It's really lovely. 
The first and third photos are before I put the stones in the base, but I thought you might be able to see it better up against the cabinet. The middle photo is the finished product.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It turned out beautiful. I only wish it never had to be used.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that came out really lovely!! I hope it is not used for quite some time though.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

It is so beautiful! Definitely looks like it celebrates life!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

It is beautiful! You wouldn't even know what it really was if you didn't know it was an urn.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is spectacular.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is beautiful and worthy enough for your beloved pets. I wish it could never be used, but is a lovely way to remember them when the time comes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It is so beautiful and tasteful. You did a wonderful job designing this and adding the greenery. I hope you don't need to use it for a long time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Barbara

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved pets- I, too, wish it never had to be used.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is so pretty!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That really is beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful, what a wonderful tribute to them. I too wish it didn't have to be used.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to say the idea for the greenery came from Dallas Gold, and it really made a big difference!! Thanks Anne!



Dallas Gold said:


> It is so beautiful and tasteful. You did a wonderful job designing this and adding the greenery. I hope you don't need to use it for a long time.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Really nice! Did you make it?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

An incredible amount of love went into its creation. What a fitting way to honor such loved pets.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That is gorgeous! But I also hope you don't need to use it anytime soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I ordered it online from www.custompeturns.com. I saw one on their website that looked similar to what I had in mind, emailed them, and she designed this one for me. Anne (Dallas Gold) suggested I add the greenery, which I think really finishes it off nicely.
It makes me sad to think about it, but I feel good that it's here and finished and I will be used to looking at it by the time I need to use it.





Jax's Mom said:


> Really nice! Did you make it?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Barb, it's breathtaking.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely hope you don't need it for a long long time, but it is very beautiful!!


----------

